# Differences in fostering GSD's vs other breeds



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We do a lot of fostering for some local shelters and some personal fostering/placement. We prefer to stick with mostly GSD's or GSD mixes, but on occasion will take in other breeds as well. Currently we have mom and babies that are retriever mixes (medium sized). It's amazing the difference between the people that are interested in the two. With the shep's and similar breeds, we get primarily adult couples with raised children or no kids at all who own houses, have other large breed dogs and plently of dog experience, etc.

With these little lab mixes, we are getting some insane responses. Tons and tons of very early 20's people who haven't had a dog since childhood and have multiple very young kids (3, 4, etc), living in apartments, even had a 21 yr old living at home who works and is in college at a tech school full time who let me know in the initial contact that her younger sister and mother knew how to housetrain and obedience train a dog and would do it for her (???), a seperated late teens male living in an apartment whose girlfriend moved out with their dogs and wants company, also has a 3 and 5 yr old, someone who wants the "perfect pet" for their just ready to turn 4 yr old and wants to let her kid play with the puppies to see if she is scared of them....also said her husband was a "K9 handler" (he's a trainer at a petstore.....)

We did successfully place one pup (they are still a bit young to go home and need to be altered in a couple weeks prior to placement) with a great adult couple with 3 kids, so we aren't anti kid by any means. But it just amazes me the difference in people when you switch breeds.

It's also interesting how many people say they want to lay "dibs" on a certain pup, just based on one photograph. Some are only taking into account the pups color and gender, and ask no questions about individual personalities. It's an adoption screening nightmare.


----------

